

Blizzard sparks a GPU Holy War with StarCraft 2 anti-aliasing decision - primesuspect
http://gaming.icrontic.com/article/starcraft-2-and-anti-aliasing-a-tempest-in-a-teapot/

======
tetha
To be honest, it depresses me how much politics are involved in starcraft 2 by
now. Hugging ATI/AMD for anti aliasing at one side, snuggling with facebook on
the other side, having fun with RealID in the dark... while Zergs are boring
and everyone starts playing terran. (Probably I am a bit unfair here, but to
be honest, I don't care too much right now :) )

